
Show HN: Gravle – A bot that helps you choose - jos-
https://gravle.com/
======
jos-
Hey HN, I made a search engine / bot that helps you to choose products and
other things.

The problem is that, when you want to buy something new, there are often too
many options to choose from. Gravle helps narrowing this down with (hopefully
:D) smart questions about what exactly you're looking for.

In a supermarket you can often see people staring at the shelf of wines,
confused about which one to choose. You might have this experience yourself.
Often you end up choosing the one that is not too ugly, not too expensive, not
to cheap, and that looks like many other customers bought it. Or the one with
the highest discount.

Something similar happens in many other categories: phones, laptops, president
candidates, etc. With Gravle, I hope to make these choices easier.

Of course many online stores have search filters. But for many non-tech people
these filters are just as hard to use as the wine ‘filters’ might be for you.
A few simple questions are often more helpful to find the right choice.

The backend is developed from scratch in Go. The frontend is made with
Nuxt.js/Vue.js. There’s room for a lot of improvement, so I would love if you
share some feedback. Thanks!

~~~
135792468
Cool concept but I don’t know to use it. I tried a few queries and it returned
“sorry I don’t know “

------
jos-
Thanks for trying out. Thanks for the feedback both here and in the chat logs.

The main problem is indeed that there is relatively little data and that it's
hard to keep this up to date.

After considering this, I'll try to turn in into a product that you can use
for your own data. Seems like a better fit :)

------
itsmeamario
It's cool but it seems it only works for laptops and phones right now? Also,
it doesn't consider Linux as an option when choosing OS.

------
MeetingsBrowser
Are the options hard coded? I tried following the path expecting to be
suggested the new iPhone SE but it was not listed as an option.

~~~
jos-
The reason for this is that is was probably out of stock on Amazon on the
moment the data was scraped :S

------
FreezeBurn
Really cool concept, but it needs a lot more data :)

